# Dry Cure Farmer Sausage



## cdn offroader (Mar 9, 2015)

Made an all beef farmer sausage from a Kutas recipe using GB from this years beef side. Cold smoked for 3 12 hour sessions, and went to 45% weight loss. This is exactly the texture I like for salami. The flavor is a delicious smoky, peppery jerky-like flavor. Just the slightest amount of white mold formed on the beef middles.













IMG_2971.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Mar 9, 2015






A couple close ups













IMG_2969.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Mar 9, 2015


















IMG_2970.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Mar 9, 2015


----------



## swoodze (Mar 9, 2015)

CDN,

That looks awesome. What's the recipe please?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2015)

WOW


----------



## cdn offroader (Mar 9, 2015)

swoodze said:


> CDN,
> 
> That looks awesome. What's the recipe please?


If you want the original recipe it is in Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing by Rytek Kutas,

but I changed it somewhat

5lbs lean Ground beef(original uses beef, pork and back fat)

3 1/2 tbsp salt

4 Tbsp corn syrup

1 Tbsp fine/coarse ground black pepper about 50/50

1 1/2 Tbsp dextrose

1 tsp cure #2

Grind meat, add spices, and put in container in refrigerator for 3 days, stuff in to beef middles, and incubate for 12 hours. I cold smoked for 3 days @ about 75f with  a water pan(not sure it made much difference to humidity at that temp), 12 hours/day and in the basement overnight, heavy cherry and pecan smoke. then dried to 45% weight loss.


----------



## elginplowboy (Mar 10, 2015)

Congrats, looks really great


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 10, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## swoodze (Mar 10, 2015)

CDN,

Thank you very much for that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 10, 2015)

POINTS!!! 

That looks fantastic! Nice smoke and cure.


----------



## brooksy (Mar 10, 2015)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## disco (Mar 14, 2015)

Terrific looking sausage!

Disco


----------



## cdn offroader (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone, it was tasty.


----------



## gary s (Mar 14, 2015)

That's some nice looking sausage

Gary


----------

